# Microsoft surface Pro 4 i7 vs Pro 6 i5



## SpecializedDemo (16. März 2019)

Welchen der genannten Tablets würdet ihr für das Arbeiten mit photoshop bevorzugen? 

Ich möchte ein gebrauchtes Surface Pro 4, 5, oder 6 erwerben für maximal 700 Euro und suche die beste Kombination dabei. 


Vor allem das pro 4 mit dem i7 ist interessant, laut Benchmarks soll das pro 6 mit dem i5 aber deutlich stärker sein. Kamm das sein ?
LG


----------



## Abductee (16. März 2019)

i5 und i7-7xxx sind bei den  Surfaces dieser Generation ja alles nur Dualcores + HT. Da wird nur im Turbotakt unterschieden.
Das Surface Pro 6 mit i5-8xxx hat dann einen echten Quadcore. Das ist halt schneller als Dualcore i7+HT.


----------



## fotoman (16. März 2019)

SpecializedDemo schrieb:


> Vor allem das pro 4 mit dem i7 ist interessant, laut Benchmarks soll das pro 6 mit dem i5 aber deutlich stärker sein. Kamm das sein ?


Den Benchmarks auf Notebookcheck würde ich durchaus trauen, inkl. den dort genannten Throtteling-Angaben, die für PS aber nicht unbedingt so relevat sein könnten.

Das alles dann zusammen mit dem lüfterlosen Design des Pro 6 (i5)

Aber wo bekommst Du ein Surface Pro 6 für 700€ her, falls Du nicht die Variante mit 4 GB Ram und 128 GB SSD meinst (ohne TypeCover und von Privat, also ohne jegliche Garantie/Rückgaberecht).

Ich komme auf eBay (vom Händler) bei max. 700€ nur auf das Surface Pro 2017 mit i5-7300U, 8 GB Ram und 128 GB SSD. Das sogar als Neuware, aber trotzdem ist die CPU spürbar langsamer wie der i5-8250U des Pro 6. Das Pro 6 ist halt (ohne Throtteling) bei Multithread bis zu 60% schneller.

Ich würde mir derzeit das Pro 6 mit i5, 8 GB Ram und 256 GB SSD kaufen (Acer hat leider noch kein vergleichbares Tablet mit 4-Kern CPU, die i5-Variante mit 16 GB Ram kommt erst in den USA auf den Markt). Mehr gibt es lüfterlos leider nicht, da MS beim i7 wieder einen Lüfter verbaut hat. Sonst würde ich eher eine 16 GB Ram und 512 GB SSD Variante bevorzugen, wenn ich meinen Laptop mal ersetzen müsste.


----------



## SpecializedDemo (16. März 2019)

Da hab ich mich mit dem Preis vertan,sorry!

Also lieber P4 i7 oder P5 i5?


----------



## Abductee (16. März 2019)

Unterhalb einer 8xxx-CPU spar dir das Geld für den i7 und nimm einen i5.


----------



## fotoman (16. März 2019)

SpecializedDemo schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich mit dem Preis vertan,sorry!
> 
> Also lieber P4 i7 oder P5 i5?


Weder noch bei den Anforderungen, so wie ich sie interpretiere.

Das Pro 4 mit i7 hatte (früher jedenfalls) massive Lärmprobleme, wenn  man die CPU genutzt hat. Falls MS das nicht zwischenzeitlich anders gelöst hat, war die damalige Lösung einzig, die CPU nicht mit vollem Takt laufen zu lassen.

Das Pro 4 ist dazu schon ca. 3,5 Jahre alt. Wenn man für das konkrete Exemplar nicht weiss (vor dem Kauf per BatteryReport und Nutzerbefragung), wie lange er noch hält, wird es m.M.n. als mobiles Tablet schwierig.  Der Akku ist nicht austauschbar (auch nicht durch MS).

Hiernach
Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
ist selbst der i5-7300U schneller (auf jeden Fall nicht spürbar langsamer) wie der i7-6650U, der i5-8250U ist dann eine andere Liga.

Das Pro 2017 mit i5 wäre zwar lüfterlos (meine Priorität). Da ich aber lieber etwas länger spare und für die längerfristige Nutzung kaufe, würde ich halt eher ein Pro 6 mit i5/8 GB/128GB für 900€ kaufen (gab es jetzt schon mehrmals neu für unter 850€) wie ein ebenfalls neues Pro 2017 mit i5/8GB/128GB für 700€ und dann die nächsten 5-7 Jahre auf Rechenleistung verzichten.

Am Ende hängt es von der konkreten Ausstattung und Deinen (mir nicht bekannten) Anforderungen an die Aussattung ab. Wenn Du ein Por4 mit i7, 16 GB Ram und 512GB SSD für 700€ bekommst, wäre das u.U. einem Pro 2017 mit i5, 8GB und 128GB SSD für ebenfalls 700€ vorzuziehen.

Ich kenne nur die Gebrauchtpreise, die mir mein Suchtool auf eBay gerade auswirft, und dabei nur die für den Sofortkauf. Mir sind 128 GB SSD viel zu wenig, die MicroSDXC-Karte ist für mich keine Option zur Erweiterung des Speichers für die Arbeit sondern nur zur Dateiablage von Videos und Bildern, die ich dan aber nur gezielt öffne nicht z.B. auf der MicroSDXC.-Karte nicht regelmäßig durchsuche.


----------

